# Battery draining overnight



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

On my 1987, I have been having the battery drain overnight. I can hear the fuel pump relay click on hard when I take the battery terminal on/off. This seems like it is too loud. My 1989 does not do this. 

Any clue?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check to see if you left any power switch on.

are there any power switches that do not work ??

you prob just left the dome light on...


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

Dome light does not work. So, that being said, it is prob in the on position. KIDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Perform a current draw test by disconnecting the negative battery terminal clamp and place a VOM between it and the actual battery terminal and measure the voltage/current. Then start pulling fuses until you locate the circuit responsible for the voltage/current draw. Then narrow it down from there!


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

CMax03 said:


> Perform a current draw test by disconnecting the negative battery terminal clamp and place a VOM between it and the actual battery terminal and measure the voltage/current. Then start pulling fuses until you locate the circuit responsible for the voltage/current draw. Then narrow it down from there!


Thanks for the help. I will do this when I get time.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please...


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> update us please...[/QUOTE
> 
> Well, it turned out-for now-to be a bad battery. I would hold a charge for a day and go out. I put another battery in it by accident. Has not drained down yet.


----------

